# MAQS Recall?



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

nothing on the epa site about recall


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Dadant Says they are held up at customs! This is the wrong time for that. We need to treat our bees now before winter. I hope more info comes out soon as this could be bad.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I was announced at EAS by the producer. Held up until labeling changes are made. Next shipment is September 15. Good timing guys. MAQS held up, Api-guard held up. The good stuff taken off the market. Way to go.

The gov't cares so about the bees. CCD and all that bull. Now they cut down our invasives that are such good honey plants, and take away the mite treatments at exactly the wrong time for us in the north.

Way to go.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

The purple loostrife around me is dieing out from the bugs they released. They promised to plant "natural" replacements, but I haven't seen any. Hope they don't find a bug for Japanese Bamboo.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder what those bugs will find to eat once the purple loosestrife is gone?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Intheswamp said:


> I wonder what those bugs will find to eat once the purple loosestrife is gone?


From what I hear Bayer wants to get section 18 for a new product so without other mite control they will be more able to get it. EPA is a waste of taxpayer money...ans big money controls EPA like everything else now.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Nod experienced importing issues with MAQS from day one. Per my call about two years ago, due to manufacturing costs, they couldn't simultaneously make the older style pads and the new gel packs. Between product and packaging changes, they ran into regulation issues.

In general, gov't reviewers are more diligent about finding a single item to refuse instead of helping navigate the regs. Often the applicant thinks that's the only item needing "fixing", but the same or next guy finds another with the next submission, but neither bothers to find all. After a while, you feel like you're shooting at a black box waiting for an arrow to make it through.

For my five hives I recently bought a 36 treatment pail instead of the smaller 10 treatment pack due to long shelf life. Lucky.

Incidentally, the original size of the earlier pads was dictated by the package. They "rode" in on a previously approved container used for a very similar product.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry to say this is one of my reasons for giving up on wintering bees. Always had to order the stuff a year ahead of time to make sure you had it when you needed it.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Please allow a hobbyist to pose a question: What is the objective for treating after the fall flow? Is there enough time to generate several brood cycles of reduced mite bees for winter? Granted I am to the North of many of you, but I treated with MAQS mid August - before the fall flow got going in earnest but with honey supers on. Are you worried about possible honey contamination? (BTW - post treatment all treated colonies were queen right)


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Andrew, how many strips did you use. Any brood loss?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

camero7 said:


> Andrew, how many strips did you use. Any brood loss?


2 strips as per label. I didn't check for brood loss as I was more concerned about possible queen losses. I used MAQS on roughly 19 hives (roughly 1/2 of my operation)


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Andrew Dewey

From everything I understand, the last thing I want on hives when treating with anything is supers. I too treat with formic acid, now MAQS, in late August or when I can, but here in SE PA, I let any fall forage offset feeding to build winter stores. I'm also not aware brood cycles need consideration. Maybe another thing to learn.


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

From what I remember at EAS talking with Liz from NOD the labels on MAQS had been approved and used. The issue was an inspector at the Detroit warehouse didn't like the font size on part of the label.
Nice to see the goverment working for the people. I can't imagine the impact on National Security because they used a size 12 font and he thinks it should be size 14.
Mark


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Andrew Dewey said:


> What is the objective for treating after the fall flow? Is there enough time to generate several brood cycles of reduced mite bees for winter?


Andrew,
When u have more than a certain number of hives you will find yourself doing things when you can, not when u want to. Most of us, Commercials, leastwise here in NY, move South, so brood cycles continue. I'm not too worried about something that already exists in honey contaminating what little honey will be made between now and when supers are stripped. Which is coming soon, unless I see a nectar flow I am not seeing now.

Once I see asters in bloom and loads of aster pollen comiung in, like yesterday, I figure things are pretty much over and it's time to shut this thing down and get ready for heading South.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Once I see asters in bloom and loads of aster pollen comiung in, like yesterday, I figure things are pretty much over and it's time to shut this thing down and get ready for heading South.


So you are already thinking about coming south. I'll tell Carlene to get the Pear Pies ready.


----------

